# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : ممكن برنامج فك شفرة  alcatel bh4

## alaa_day

ممكن من الاخوى الكرام رنامج تشفير هدا النوع alcatel BH4
مشكور مسبقا.

----------


## bouhelal

> ممكن من الاخوى الكرام رنامج تشفير هدا النوع alcatel BH4
> مشكور مسبقا.

  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alaa_day

مشكور اخي جربة البرنامج مع z3x وعدلة الكابل ولم يعمل

----------


## ADAOUI GSM

مشكور أخي الكريم

----------


## BERRAZZOUK

شكرا

----------


## jallalsaid

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## الأسمر الحزين

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## SAFI22

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## hafidgsm

شكرا

----------


## adnanos

بالتفويق

----------


## fartout

marci rabi hanik

----------

